# Wireless Question



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

How far do residential wireless access usually range? 
I was at a friends last week and was using their wireless. Well when I got home (approx. 3 miles away) I still had a connection. Only one bar short usually. Does he just have a really good set up or is this range normal? 

I'm loving being able to use my Macbook anywhere anyhow. :rock:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Normally Wireless G (the most common) is rated for 100 feet. The newer Wireless N is rated at 160 feet. Are you sure you don't have a neighbor who has a wireless LAN?


----------



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

There are neighbors with networks but when I look at my Airport status it tells me I'm still connected to his network. Not the two or three other networks is the area.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What's the name of his network?


----------



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

linksys


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Your not using a wifi connection from 3 miles. If you didnt reboot when you left your friends you might still see it but it will not work. If it does it not your friends like. The "linksys" is a default SID on linksys routers, its one of your neighbors. You can always call your friend and have them turn on the router and see if you can still access the router, You will since its not your friends router.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with Gary, it's a different Linksys router. That's an extremely popular brand.


----------



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

Okay. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I don't have much experience with using wireless. 
I don't think I rebooted when I came home. I think I know one of the neighboring networks and will ask if they mind me using it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Brea said:


> Okay. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I don't have much experience with using wireless.
> I don't think I rebooted when I came home. I think I know one of the neighboring networks and will ask if they mind me using it.


I suspect that he'll never notice, and it might be an irritant for you to bring it up. He may feel violated. I would use, but not abuse.

Of course it sure would be surprise to him for you to knock on his door some day and ask, "Would you mind rebooting your wireless router? It seems to be hung-up."


----------



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

Yeah probably should leave well enough alone. He can be a little spastic.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

He can access his router (default is by typing http//192.68.0.1) and can see the names of the computers using his router. You probably have a family name or something pretty identifiable as the name of your computer, click "computer" on your start menu and it'll come up something like "Brea laptop" or whatever you named it. Well, whatever you see as the name of your computer, he can see if he ever accesses his router. you can go online and look up the default username and password for various routers, for the one I have here, a "D-Link" brand, the default username is admin and the default password is left blank.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

zong said:


> He can access his router (default is by typing http//192.68.0.1) and can see the names of the computers using his router.


He can, but he's probably not going to. If he was savvy enough to browse the router's connection history he wouldn't have left his Internet connection open to the whole world in the first place.

Besides, Brea can always claim ignorance if it ever comes up. Like, "Oh gosh, I'm connected to YOUR router? I thought I was connected to mine. I'll take a look at it when I get home."

Isn't ignorance a wonderful thing!


----------



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

It might not even be his I'm on the network names I see aren't really obviously his so I could be on someone else's. What happens happens. If they find I'm using their network they can close it down on me. I still have a cable connection to fall back on.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I think I have someone dragging my speed down. My router antenna is non removeable so I wrapped it in a timfoil hat and it seemed to help my wired connection.

mikell


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are using his, just remember, he can see yours too.

:happy:


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Is your network password encrypted?


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

The place I work at has an unsecured wireless router and folks park outside in the evenings after we are closed and use it. I've even heard that someone a block away (down the hill) was able to use it in their house, that's ... ... 500-700 ft.

How silly is it for the place to have unsecured wireless? Opinions?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sage_morgan said:


> How silly is it for the place to have unsecured wireless? Opinions?


A lot of places offer free wifi service, and I'm glad the do. I use them all the time. But you weren't clear on what your company leaves open. If they just leave the Internet gateway open then I don't see a problem with that. But I would question the wisdom of leaving the company LAN insecure while still accessible with wireless.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

sage_morgan said:


> The place I work at has an unsecured wireless router and folks park outside in the evenings after we are closed and use it. I've even heard that someone a block away (down the hill) was able to use it in their house, that's ... ... 500-700 ft.


With a directional antenna, I can hear my neighbors wifi connection over a mile away. Now granted I am using a 3ft dish. The unamplified, stock route range record is 125 miles. They were using 10ft dishes on each side of the link.
I run signals all the time from the barn to the house at 400ft and thats a pringles can antenna on the barn and stock outside antenna at the house.


----------



## Ambassador (May 13, 2008)

Yes, gaining wireless signal through the use of devices like bi-quad antenna will let the user gain access to signals for miles away, but not just a regular wireless card. I would think that effective range of a decent standard router might be along 300 ft (depending on the type of shielding the building provides as well), but I don't think any more than that.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I just got a wireless router (and new laptop) and when I installed it, it didn't really give me an option of putting a password on, but it is warning me that people can see my computer. Can others access my computer when I'm using the wireless router? I don't mind sharing the internet access, but I don't want to to end up causing problems for me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

StaceyS said:


> I just got a wireless router (and new laptop) and when I installed it, it didn't really give me an option of putting a password on, but it is warning me that people can see my computer. Can others access my computer when I'm using the wireless router? I don't mind sharing the internet access, but I don't want to to end up causing problems for me.


You need to select the option for a secure network to make your Internet access private.

They probably can't see your computer. Windows is pretty secure about that now. However, it is possible that someone could see your online activities, since those are not secure. I doubt that anyone will do it though. 

The most likely thing to have happen is that a neighbor might freeload off of your connection, either on purpose or accidentally. I doubt that it will cause any problems for you though.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Nevada! I'm new to all this wireless stuff but it's great!


----------

